# tired of my teacher



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

Been playing for many years but neve have known the theory.

Now have a guitar teacher, who's a real nice guy. Learning to play some Robert Johnson blues via the book but I'm gettin' bored. I'd rather be learning Jimi and I can do that myself - but I'll be losing the theory of it. Help?

Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you told your teacher about your needs? If not, do it, it won't (or shouldn't) hurt his feelings. If he can't meet your needs, find someone who can. It doesn't have to be the end of the relationship, but try to find a balance.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a business relationship; he is selling and you are buying. Mooh is right. If you don't like what he's selling, then go to another "teaching store". I don't know where you found you teacher but music studios almost always have the better teachers over musical instrument stores. Regards, Flip.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Perhaps figure out what your goals are? Lessons may not be so effective if they aren't tailored to your goals. 

Setting a goal and making a plan (together with your teacher) on how to reach your goal is a _good thing_.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey fellas,

Yes I told him I want to learn the blues and theory. He knows I can play (VH, Zeppelin, AC/DC) so we are starting on some really basic stuff that doesn't interest me. I'm working on Jimi's Bold as Love and Little Wing on the side. I'd rather be learning that privately for no $$ than Robert Johnson for $20/half hr. He is teaching me the theory behind the stuff but I just need more from him...suggestions?

He is a nice guy and we do get along.

Thanks.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to sound crass, but are you getting the stuff he's teaching you? Maybe he thinks you need more work on some stuff that you don't think you do.

I've been playing for over 10 years but only recently started taking lessons. I've got an assload of bad habits and my rhythm timing sucks, so while I can play lead fills and solos, I can't reliably strum a pattern or read rhythm from music. The stuff I'm doing with my teacher _is_ boring and easy, but it's something that I need to improve on if I want to become a better guitarist.


----------



## Tanqueray (Jun 16, 2008)

Oakvillain said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Yes I told him I want to learn the blues and theory. He knows I can play (VH, Zeppelin, AC/DC) so we are starting on some really basic stuff that doesn't interest me. I'm working on Jimi's Bold as Love and Little Wing on the side. I'd rather be learning that privately for no $$ than Robert Johnson for $20/half hr. He is teaching me the theory behind the stuff but I just need more from him...suggestions?
> 
> ...


Theory is always tedious and can be boring. It sounds to me like he is teaching you the theory of blues, not blues and theory. 

You should let him know what you are looking to learn specifically and get him to teach you what you want to learn.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Oakvillain said:


> Yes I told him I want to learn the blues and theory.


Maybe you need to be more specific. Saying you want to learn blues is more general than saying you want to learn rock. Try narrowing it down to half a century or less for him.

Although if you want to understand theory there's a lot to be said for playing older and simpler songs until you really understand them, then moving onto more complicated stuff. Just because your fingers can go faster doesn't mean you're brain is keeping up if theory's your weak point.

Also, how long have you been taking lessons for?


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Been playing guitar since I was 13. Had some time off over the years (40 now). Just started taking lessons for 2 months. Maybe your're right. I need to learn the basics - although my rhythm and timing are good. When he talks theory I like it, when I have to practice an old 1930's Robert Johnson tune, I'm not so up with that.

Thanks guys.

BTW. Robert Johnson is rated as the #5 greatest player ever? Who is Rolling Stone trying to kid? BB King #3. Oh brother...9kkhhd


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Oakvillain said:


> BTW. Robert Johnson is rated as the #5 greatest player ever? Who is Rolling Stone trying to kid? BB King #3. Oh brother...9kkhhd


If you don't like the music, why are you learning it?

That sounds totally unproductive.

What's next, disco?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you asked your teacher why he's teaching you that song? Is there some theoretical concept he's trying to show you in it? Or did he just think you would like it? Does he know that you don't like it?


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm learning the blues because Rock n' roll, metal, disco etc., is derived from the blues....

We're going through a book and it's mostly Robert Johnson.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

seems you should be talking to him, not us.
9kkhhd


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> seems you should be talking to him, not us.
> 9kkhhd


For sure

Dave


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

There was a similar thread where a frustrated student was wanting more control over the content of their lessons. IMHO this a perfect place to ask about the etiquette in approaching a teacher regarding changing/tweaking the lessons. However, a teacher's method should be respected. I would advise against a student, a beginner especially, editing their studies to make them more "fun" and "exciting". There is a wealth of playing your mind needs to absorb on a muscle memory level, before you can really dig into Jimi's music. Frankly, Robert Johnson is an excellent place to start learning blues music. Jimi's music is not so different from Johnson's, once you begin to understand what's behind them musically speaking. Best of luck; and patience is your best friend when your hitting a rut.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rugburn makes some very good points. 

When you talk to your teacher, you should both be better able to understand what each of you (individually) want to accomplish and why. 

Please keep us updated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Oakvillain said:


> I'm learning the blues because Rock n' roll, metal, disco etc., is derived from the blues....
> 
> We're going through a book and it's mostly Robert Johnson.



May be you could learn the same theory with something you like. I play mostly Blues/Rock tunes and I do not see myself learning theory and playing Heavy metal tunes:rockon2:


----------

